# Genecode for cp agouti?



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

What is the genecode for cp agouti? I can't find it anywere on the genetics pages 

TIA.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's because it's an odd combo that remains nameless. How it would look is a puzzle, I guess the agouti would have to be diluted in order for the points to be visible....so one might have A/bb/ c^h c/dd, or something like that. The A and the c^h would be altered by recessives so you'd see sandy and beigey with blurred ticking and and points...I'm going to ask why you want to know this...but don't feel you really need to answer that. It's an interesting question, though.

A couple of the bucks I got in a recent trade have mixed backgrounds that include agouti, points, tri/splashed....the mind reels with the very thought of what might come of breeding one of them!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh you can ask why, it's just because i haven't got the full pedigree for my new sweedish male and i was trying to figure out his genecode before deciding which female to mate with him.

His mom is cp agouti, that's why i wanted to now. Theres a picture of her here: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak- ... 8563_n.jpg


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

'k.

I don't think you'll really know without a trial litter or two. If you have a doe whose pedigree is solid, the results of that pairing would help.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

that just looks like a siamese to me.....


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, how about a picture of the mousie in question?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Moustress: It's the mousie from the link above 

But you can get a pic of my male (her son) too if you want to, he's a black tan texel:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

She doesnt look like a colourpoint agouti to me, her points are too good, generally agouti siams have very bad points.

K xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry; I should read more carefully.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

moustress said:


> Sorry; I should read more carefully.


it's okay, we can't always get it all 

Actually i'm particularly happy about this male, Donkey. He has been VERY stressed since i had him, it was a very long trip over 4 days before he arrived here, and he had scratched the hair around his one eye away and was VERY skittish. 
But now he's calm and i can handle him yay  He just needed a lot of time to feel safe again. And he's such a sweety, nice and big and very easy to love :love1

I have paired him with my big bone female Tabasco yesterday, i'm hoping to get some big babies from them and maybe some with his ears (Tabasco have pretty small ears) 

This is Tabasco:









I'll post brand new pics of Donkey i the gallery - he was in the shoebox for a photoshoot yesterday :lol:


----------

